# Natural health group claims cod liver oil will protect you against the coronavirus



## screwdriver8932 (Mar 27, 2020)

The Weston A. Price foundation claims by consuming nutrient dense foods your immune system will become strong enough to protect you against the coronavirus. Cod liver oil is their number one recommendation. The blog entry includes a link to an article in the Washington Post which they call "nonsense"; the article argues you cannot "boost" your immune system.

I think most of this blog entry is an extremist group's ramblings. There are two points I'd specifically like to mention:

The first is "Naturally a vaccine is in the works, and it will be fast tracked with little safety testing." This is something I was thinking before reading the post. Given the pressure from governments and the general population for a vaccine as soon as possible; I also suspect the eventual vaccine might not be safe.

In the video, Sally claims her late husband who grew up in the UK took cod liver oil every day. His Sunday school even provided it to him. She claims that it would boost him immune system to the point where the effects of diseases like measles were reduced to a minor flu. I really want to know what a certain older UK based member here has to say about this: @FAST6191.

If you want to improve your chances of surviving the disease, look after your general health. Get enough sleep, meditate for 20 minutes twice per day, avoid extreme emotions and eat sensibly. Don't consume too much or too little of anything. You should avoid being deficient in any nutrient, but if you megadose on vitamins you will shit them out and flush them down the toilet.

Claiming that you can protect yourself from the coronavirus by boosting your immune system is dangerous advice. People who believe this article and take their advice will get a boost from the placebo effect; they will also feel a false sense of security and fail to take rational precautions against the disease and spread it to others.

Source:



https://nourishingtraditions.com/how-to-protect-yourself-from-coronavirus-or-any-virus/


----------



## Milenko (Mar 27, 2020)

Sleep is the biggest thing you can do


----------



## notimp (Mar 27, 2020)

> We found that receptivity to pseudo-profound fabricated statements and religiosity were the most consistent predictors of greater use of, perceived effectiveness of, and a willingness to spend more money on EOs.


EO = essential oils
https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0229779



> Essential oil (EO) use is growing in popularity and ostensibly used for treating or preventing various ailments or conditions. Despite the increase in use, there is a paucity of research on psychosocial predictors of EO use and their perceived effectiveness. However, several psychosocial characteristics are associated with health-promoting behavior and a tendency to believe in homeopathic cures. In the current study, we examined a variety of individual differences in the use and perceived effectiveness of essential oils in a sample of 1,202 participants (_Mage_ = 31.33, _SD_ = 13.77; 61.7% women, 75.6% Caucasian). We found that receptivity to pseudo-profound fabricated statements and religiosity were the most consistent predictors of greater use of, perceived effectiveness of, and a willingness to spend more money on EOs.



Since correlation works both ways - people who believe in the effectiveness of "essential oils" (I'm sure you can substitute cod liver oil for those..  ), can basically be convinced of _everything_, just by phrasing it pseudo scientifically (pseudo-profoundly).

(via fefe)

Sleep enough, avoid stress to boost your immune system - basically.  All other 'remedies' work - less so (/well)..


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2020)

Not sure what my particular input will have on this.

Generally speaking a healthy diet (whatever that might look like for you) will, all things being otherwise equal, lead to a better immune system and a better chance of doing well here (I don't we have seen the whole cytokine storm thing going on for this one).

What effects cod liver oil has on things I have no idea and I am not seeing a nice study to confirm anything, much less what might go in this particular instance. Likewise there are people out there for whom the common cold, which is probably what most people get infected with, is as nothing or close to it and I have no idea if the one individual in question living in an otherwise clean country had such a trait.

So yeah fairly typical woo, tied to current news story du jour (as one typically sees for anything that makes it somewhere where they are active), nothing of particular interest in this one.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 27, 2020)

Yup... It's not the first group to try this shot and it won't be the last. The medical science department is desperately searching for a cure /vaccin, expecting it at best in 2021,but some random people from the internet know the answer based on... What, exactly? 

At least they're not providing potentially lethal practices (like that jackass that retweeted someone suggesting cloroquine, resulting in a casualty(1)) .


(1): though if I'm honest I can't very much feel sorry. Tweeting dude 's reputation was shady for years. If you follow his advice you KNOW it's at your own risk


----------



## ThoD (Mar 27, 2020)

More like "Nut health group"... Cod liver oil is actually great in general to get a healthy body since it offers great nutritional value among other things so it can help boost your immune system, but any balanced and good diet that enhances metabolism will do that, so all this is pretty dumb honestly:/


----------



## screwdriver8932 (Mar 28, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Not sure what my particular input will have on this.


I mentioned you in particular because you are an older member based in the UK. Sally uses anecdotal evidence from a man from the UK to support some very bold and difficult to believe claims. I don't know exactly how old you and whether you were alive before the measles vaccine existed, but I strongly doubt cod liver oil protected you from measles or that your Sunday school gave it to you.


----------

